# My new Z4



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Few quick pics. Got to do some driving  


















































Cheers

James


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice indeedy, bet it's a riot to drive :twisted:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Very nice would love one of those


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Lovely pics mate. Got to love that steering wheel.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Lovely pics mate. Got to love that steering wheel.


I was gonna say that. The steering wheel and two tone leather look brilliant [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Can't get as enthusiastic about those wheels though [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

I do think they're a great looking car. I'm really warming to BMW's at the moment.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

what happened with those seat's ????????
look at all the "bubbles" in the leather .......Mozes! 

Is this a new car?????


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Looks great, I really like the Z4 coupe. Love the 2-tone seats 8)

How about some CSL alloys, look great on the Z4?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Looking good, James.

You can keep the coupe-sport tag now 

2-tone leather looks good, but agree they appear a little wrinkly in places... what's going on there?

Excellent combo tho, looking forward to a driving review.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks folks. The car is 7 months old, but i agree about the leather. The dealer has said its all covered but i'm going to put some leather food on it first before going the warranty route but i'm not too worried.

I'll post more when i've had more of a drive but i'm very happy. The sound is amazing, it shifts and i love the way it looks. Amazingly its still doing 30+mpg - can't be driving it hard enough :roll:

Cheers

James


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Lovely looking car James, especially like the two colour leather - suits the car well.

A set of CSL wheels would be the perfect finishing touch :wink:

Dave


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice looking car. 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Looks very nice

One of the few cars that still stands out on the roads today


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> Thanks folks. The car is 7 months old, but i agree about the leather. The dealer has said its all covered but i'm going to put some leather food on it first before going the warranty route but i'm not too worried.
> 
> I'll post more when i've had more of a drive but i'm very happy. The sound is amazing, it shifts and i love the way it looks. Amazingly its still doing 30+mpg - can't be driving it hard enough :roll:
> 
> ...


Okay, sorry didn't know that. Thought it was new..
It's good you will keep an eye on it.

I like the wheels and i think you will enjoy this car.
Good luck with it :wink:


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Absolutely stunning looking car!

Totally agree with someones comment here, I'm defo warming to a beemer!

Good luck with it!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mmmmmm - Yummy 8)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i like the wheels 8)


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Nice one mate. Glad you got one!

Still never seen a coupe on the road myself other than my own. I love the steering wheel - I know some have said its too thick, but nah - fantastic feel.

As for the wheels - a few have said go for CSL's - whilst these would look stunning on a black motor, I believe they don't fit a non M coupe (not sure why) but yours looks good enough as it is.

Can't beat a gleaming black car. Beautiful.

Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

As above, seats look the dogs !
Enjoy


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

senwar said:


> Nice one mate. Glad you got one!
> 
> Still never seen a coupe on the road myself other than my own. I love the steering wheel - I know some have said its too thick, but nah - fantastic feel.
> 
> ...


True! The steering wheel is the first thing i looked at, they are great to use, much beter then the slim thing i have on my car


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thats stunning! enjoy driving it!

Adam


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's nice

started to grow on me the z4 and would like a roadster version

did you ever try the 3.0 m54 version i.e. not the new version you have, n52 which has more power and lighter engine?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

senwar said:


> ...As for the wheels - a few have said go for CSL's - whilst these would look stunning on a black motor, I believe they don't fit a non M coupe (not sure why) but yours looks good enough as it is...


Yep CSLs won't fit, needs the M3 rear diff etc to have the correct offset. Like you say though, it looks good enough anyway.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Wow - that looks absolutely fantastic. Nice one. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one mate. Glad you got one!
> ...


If it bug s you too much and you cant take it anymore, i will look after the Porka and its slim steering wheel................ :roll:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice motor.

Love the interior combo! You did well to get those seats as the standard z4 seats on the roadster are pretty poor for comfort!

Just keep on eye on those alloys and flaking.... It happenend on mine and also a friend of mine who had those! The sooner you can make your dealer aware of them the better!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Looks beauty that matey - enjoy!! 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for your kind comments. Loving the car. Taking it up to my folks place in Norfolk for a long weekend so will jot down my thoughts on the new car when i get back 

Cheers

James


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Whereabouts in Norfolk?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Near North Walsham.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You're kidding?

I live in NW!!!

I'm working this weekend, which is a shame, we could of had a blast. North Walsham to Aylsham is a particularly fun road.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

You have PM


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Excellent choice James.

In my eyes it's got a wonderful classic old school coupe profile. Enjoy.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks mate - i'm still grinning like an idiot 

James


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Excellent signature pic CS!

I`ve always loved the Z4 Coupe`s looks, I wasn`t too sure about the wheels on yours at first (they look a bit rim heavy side on) but they`re growing on me.

Very jealous to be honest!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

James were you on the A20 heading into London at about 5:30 this afternoon ? If it was or wasn't you its a big [smiley=thumbsup.gif] even better in the 'flesh'


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nope - not me. Although the missus took it to Tescos this evening and she was a bit longer than normal - i'll check the mileage 

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Nope - not me. Although the missus took it to Tescos this evening and she was a bit longer than normal - i'll check the mileage
> 
> James


And the doors. And the tyres. :roll:


----------

